# Pic of my little girl and a cow



## Nifty (Nov 10, 2009)

Right before Halloween we went to a local spot of land where the city has protected about an acre for a generational family owned farm to grow corn, pumpkins, etc.   They do a tiny corn maze and tractor rides, etc. for the kids.

This year then had a cow and some goats in a pen.  Here's a pic of my little April and the young cow.

Too cute!









Since I honestly know nothing about cows, anybody know the breed / sex?


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 10, 2009)

Cute pic! Have no idea what breed the cow is.


----------



## kapfarm (Nov 10, 2009)

kinda looks like a the jersey calf I had when I was younger.


----------



## freemotion (Nov 10, 2009)

Um, we need to see the other end to determine gender...


----------



## Nifty (Nov 11, 2009)

What, you can't tell by the wattle and comb development!?!?


----------



## Imissmygirls (Nov 11, 2009)

Full blooded Jersey calf about 4-6 months old.
You can't tell sex by that angle. Sometimes you can tell by looking head on if they look bullish in the face.
It's more likely this is a bull/steer because the difference in price between a heifer and a bull in a Jersey is about $500 and they likely wouldn't risk that kind of $$ with a heifer in a petting zoo.
I do wish those horns were removed-- especially when they are around children. That is definitely not wise by the owners.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

Your cow is cute Nifty!


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your little girl is definitely cute, but the calf would be a lot cuter if the horns were removed.  I would guess Jersey, but since I breed cows artificially as a business, I would have trouble determining sex from that end.  The other end---no problem!


----------

